# Reasons to quit shooting Traditional



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't know how many times over the past 3 years (my short trad career) I have considered (looked for) a reason to give up on shooting these darn sticks and strings, so I though maybe I'd compile a list and see what it looks like. Feel free to add to the list if you'd like.

1. I shoot my compound waaay better. It's faster, more accurate, more powerful, overall just a more evolved tool.

2. It take a ton of time to become proficient with a stickbow.

3. Kids and newbies with compounds outshoot me all the time.

4. Once in a while I shoot a flyer that I have no idea what happened (although now I usually know what happened - a form flaw).

5. A pro compound shooter once told me that "the problem with Trad is that there are just to many variables to be really consistant".

So, why keep shooting a recurve? I really don't know - but when I get time to shoot, my compound and recurves are right next to each other and 9.9 times out of 10 I take the recurve. The 0.1 time that I take the compound, I shoot it a few times and wish I had my recurve. I think I'm hopelessly addicted to that simple stick and string that is so complicated to be consistant with.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Your List is also my list for the most part. The thing is the compound has become boring.:wink:


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Then again based on number 5, the challenge to reduce the variables is the attraction to Trad shooting. And it's that challenge that holds my attention. I will admit that I had the same feelings some time ago, patience and there is nothing wrong in my opinion in shooting a compound and a trad bow.


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

centershot, reading your list, I keep thinking, "Yeah, true; so what?".

Traditional is more for the soul. 

Sounds to me ("... when I get time to shoot, my compound and recurves are right next to each other and 9.9 times out of 10 I take the recurve. The 0.1 time that I take the compound, I shoot it a few times and wish I had my recurve...") like you've got this worked out already: you're hooked, my friend, and you may as well learn to live with your addiction! :wink:

I see my compounds as little more than highly efficient tools. My traditionals are for me; I get 'em out when I just want to really revel in my addiction! :angel:


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

5. A pro compound shooter once told me that "the problem with Trad is that there are just to many variables to be really consistant".

the easy way out


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cant find a reason to stop, maybe thats because I have both trad and compounds. I just got back from potter county bowhunter fest and I used my titan and omega for all but 1 shoot and I had a blast. Kept up with my group just fine and actually missed less and didnt lose a arrow. All comes down to practice and finding what works. of course there was a few of those shots that get pulled and you cant figure out why, so im going keep practicing and working on form until that stops. Its harder isnt a good reason for me to quit, I picked up the trad bows for that reason  

on another note, shooting the pro stakes with trad bows is a blast, give that a try and it makes the closer shots look like nothing


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I recently rediscovered recurves and can totally relate to what you are saying. 
The reason I went back to a recurve was to put some of the fun back into archery. 
You know that look you see in a persons eye when they pick up a bow for the first time and they watch the arrow magically fly through the air and find it's place in the target?
I wanted some of that magical wonderment again.
I started archery years ago with a recurve. I then graduated (or so I thought) to a compound and have not looked back since. 
In the last few years shooting compound, I have found myself fretting over fractions of an inch this way or the other. 
I know tuning a recurve can be just as complicated as tuning a compound - sometimes more so - but I like the challenge. 
IMHO shooting a recurve well and consistently takes more skill as there are many more variables as stated by the pro compound shooter.
My skill level is getting pretty good but I am still just happy to hit the target at 20 yards with my recurve. 
I also beleive shooting my recurve helps me become a more well rounded archer. They are things you learn with each and that knowledge is transferable. 
You keep coming back to your recurve because traditional archery is where it all began. It's the grassroots of archery.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

For me, at the moment, the only thing that would cause me to put down the bow would be a physical injury. If I had children or other similar responsibilities I could see taking a very long break. Quitting for good? Slim chance.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL, I was warned...but I didn't heed. A good friend told me that going back traditional, whether archery or black powder, was an addiction with no 12 step program and no cure!
I shot compound for >30 years. Then I picked up my first Hawken rifle. A Bear Grizzly was my next hook and now I have a rack full of bows and a cabinet full of black powders rifles and pistols.

I just enjoy the heritage/historical aspects. I know that modern weapons are faster and, at distance, more effective. One of my primary incentives for trying traditional archery equipment was that, looking back over all of my wheelie kills, not one of them couldn't have been accomplished by a bare bow. I think we've gotten so deep into convenience that we've seriously overlooked woodsmanship. Now, instead of using woodsmanship, we just doubled the effective range of the weapon and use technology as an excuse/remedy.

The pluses of trad over compound for me?

I'll never forget or drop my release from a tree stand.
I'll never have a peep rubber tubing break when I'm drawing.
I'll never knock my sights out of alignment.
And finally... I get more satisfaction out of being a better woodsman than being able to spend massive amounts of money to outfit with today's best... which tommorrow will be touted as obsolete.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Compounds aren't too common at the range I shoot at, and I've never shot one. Makes it easy to live in ignorance and be content with the stickbow.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Center - 

The reason you stop shooting "traditional" is because it stops being fun And there can be a boatload of reasons for that, including the ones you mentioned. Yes it does happen. 

After 35 years of "barebow/instinctive" (we didn't have "traditional" when I started), it was getting boring, so I gradually got into Olympic bows (we used to call those "target" bows). Things did get more complicated, but more interesting too - for me anyway. These days I still try to shoot both ways, but given limited shooting time, the Oly bow is now my norm. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

+1 Longrifle - all except the part about spending money (just ordered a Titan III riser - ouch).

+1 Viper - Trad is fun - I'm far from mastery so the challenge and learning keep it interesting. We have so much technology in our lives that it is nice to keep archery simple.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I've never regularly shot compounds, so I don't even have that as an option to fall back toward, but I did shoot an arrow or two from one once and know I ain't missing much, for me, that is.

What has worked great is keeping two different shooting styles open. I have certain shoots each year that I like to do and do one way and then later need to switch back to the other. That's Trad and full Oly style. This gives me two totally different goals each time I switch and keeps it fun. It's not like starting over each time, but it is like finding a new bow in your old bow stable each time - I guess that same principle could apply to someone who has an affinity with compounds, too.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll add number 6

My stickbow's effective hunting range is 1/2 of what it is with a decent compound setup.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Center -



centershot said:


> We have so much technology in our lives that it is nice to keep archery simple.


I'm not sure about that. Simple vs. complex/technological isn't about the equipment, it's about what we make of it. 

Nothing could be simpler than walking into a competent pro shop and buying a set up and tuned compound. With an hour or two of decent instruction, you'll be shooting groups that would turn most traditionalists green. After hunting season, put the bow away and pull it out one month before next season, have it checked and you're good to go. Despite opinions in some circles, you DON'T have to upgrade your tackle every year. 

With stickbows it is actually a little more complicated. Unless you're one of the gifted who can do just about anything and hit what you're aiming at, there's work involved and the more you know the better - and that part does require a graded approach. Regarding the "upgrading equipment" idea, that's not just a compound thing. How many posts do we have about a guy showing of his new "trad" bow??? On the Leatherwall is called a "Manlaw".

No, it's not the equipment, it;s the shooter.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I dont think I will ever be borded with Trad shooting. I was extremely bored in the Compound world even as a shooter for Hoyt. I love the challenge of the trad world and really enjoy it everytime I shoot. I understand each of us is different and things change in life but I am a nut when it comes to archery!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

I got into archery with an old PSE Nova... Basic, old, out of tech-bow. Shot that bow until I just recently bought a Jim Taylor longbow from a friend. Just had a two day shoot with 40 3D targets each day at the local club. Never once did I pick up my compound. I really do like the trad style. I have always liked "woodsman" stuff and the idea makes me smile. I did loose quite a few arrows, but also found some. It was perfect timing for me to discover the art of traditional bows. I was getting so bored standing at 20,30,40 yards and shooting dots or 3D animals... I will hunt with my compund this year, due to lack of confidence to harvest an animals with the stick&string.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

BowmanJay said:


> I dont think I will ever be borded with Trad shooting. I was extremely bored in the Compound world even as a shooter for Hoyt. I love the challenge of the trad world and really enjoy it everytime I shoot. I understand each of us is different and things change in life but *I am a nut when it comes to archery!*


I am right there with ya brutha!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

So... to reply to the idea of quitting, here's my .02.

I shoot trad because it's more fun. Like playing with playdo (compund) or something like Legos (trad). Simply more fun!


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Well for me - kids and newbies with compounds never beat me - good compound shooters beat me - but not newbies.

But - this quote from Ken Beck says it all - he was once asked what the advantages and disadvantages of traditional archery were - his response was BRILLIANT - he said:

*The disadvantage of traditional archery is that you have to shoot a lot of arrows to get good. The advantage of traditional archery is that you have to shoot a lot of arrows to get good*

sort of reminds me of the bumber stickers that say: "It's a Jeep thing, you wouldn't understand" - If you don't understand that quote - you probably should go back to shooting a compound.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

To add to what ken said I look at a recurve as a superior hunting tool! It's not a disadvantage! I can keep up with the compounds out to a reasonable hunting distance and I can make a lot of shots that a compound never would get off!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

It doesn't take much of a compound shooter to shoot 280+ on the NFAA 300 round. Takes one hell of a good Trad shooter to do it. Youth and Newbies should be able to do that in the first few months of shooting - not so much for a Trad shooter. As for hunting situations occasionally there is a shot where the recurve would be better, but that ratio is very low out here in the West. I understand Trad is not as evolved, accurate, etc as my compound - I think that's why I like it. Mostly it just comes down to shooting what I like best, the recurve. What we do is simple, not easy.

"It's not the equipment it's the shooter" This may be the best reason yet why I like Trad. You just can not go out and buy accuracy, you have to earn every little bit. And when you get it right, man it's awesome.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My biggest reason is lack of competition. I am VERY competitive, and thrive on it. Don't read that as just winning, it is the adrenalin rush of shooting against better archers and knowing I have to do my best to hang in there. Most of the local shoots there is not that, not even at the State level here. However when you get to the National level there is a lot of really good shooters. I am kind of at a cross roads in my archery, I recently started shooting my recurve in compound classes (BB and BH - NFAA). I went down to Oregon and shot with the Bowhunters there (along with several from Wa who also went), and had a blast. So I am also shooting a compound now (no sights or release) in BH class, and its a blast. Now I will not abandon the recurve as it is still the most fun, its just I wanted to shoot against the best in the State and the area out here in the west. My biggest quandry now is what bow to take to the range everyday, and usually its both. The old saying tho its filling my head, "Jack of all trades, Master of none". So this fall I will be making a decision of which to pursue.


----------



## Bowbodger (Apr 7, 2011)

centershot said:


> I don't know how many times over the past 3 years (my short trad career) I have considered (looked for) a reason to give up on shooting these darn sticks and strings, so I though maybe I'd compile a list and see what it looks like. Feel free to add to the list if you'd like.
> 
> 1. I shoot my compound waaay better. It's faster, more accurate, more powerful, overall just a more evolved tool.
> 
> ...


You could also just buy a crossbow as most of the above also apply even moreso. Or hunt and shoot with firearms only does limit your season though. 

I can buy a new crossbow or gun and instantly shoot tight groups and within fifteen to twenty minutes even have it sighted in out to 50 yards for the crossbow and about 200 for a decent center fire rifle.

Traditional bows are just more fun for me. Started shooting Oly bows too and switch back and forth between anchors. Side of face for the Trad bows and under chin for the Oly bow but I am adapting alright so far. It does take a lot more work and practice but that is part of the fun for me, if it were too easy I would probably already be bored.

Thinking of taking my Groves that has an old back of the riser slider recurve sight and shooting some field with it for another challenge/area to work on. Would have to use the under chin Oly anchor on that one too because i found that using my side of face anchor with a sight I hit way left and quickly run out of leevation adjustment on the sight.


Jeff


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree, if absolute accuracy were the only goal, I'd shoot a rifle.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Started with a recurve in the late 50's and shot only curves until about 1980 when I first hurt my shoulder. Had a friend that introduced me to barebow compound and started shooting that way very competitively for about 10 years. In the early 90's my physical condition got worse and I couldn't practice enough to shoot tournaments at a decent level anymore so I decided to only hunt with a bow. I decided to use my recurves or longbows during archery season and barebow compound during gun season. I can practice enough with them in my yard or at my club to shoot well enough for that and have never had any desire to quit shooting any type of bow.
For those who think compounds are boring or easy try shooting barebow compound with fingers and then tell me what you think.
Recently my physical issues seem to be getting better and I think I may start training to shoot in events again..,with both types of bows. I have a TT Pinnacle I can use for Trad and think I'll buy a Spig ExplorerII to shoot RU with. I dusted off my old PSE Mach5 and Hoyt ProVantage and will probably shoot IBO MCU class and NFAA BB or Bowhunter next year.
I guess I just love to shoot any type of bow and it's never been a situation where I felt a need to give up compounds or stickbows and certainly not bash one way or the other. I would rather enjoy it all.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Old Sarge,
Seems Ben has gotten you back into shooting competitively?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I love shooting trad. I just use a compound instead of a stick bow.:wink:
Don.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

If getting meat was the only goal I'd just buy beef it's much cheaper than deer hunting......but it's not about that...if you don't want to shoot trad no more then don't it's your choice...


ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL NEVER SEE THE RESULTS THEY WANT TO SEE BECAUSE THEY DON'T HAVE A METHOD OF SHOOTING A STICKBOW!!!!!

With that being said 3 years ago I could consistenly hit a pie plate at 20 yards and would believe a lot of what you guys are saying about effective range...now don't believe it...I shoot very well out to 35 yards...I wasn't good enough withnthe wheels to shoot past 35 so what's the difference????I now have a method and commitment andndiscipline.

Dewayne


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Center, et al - 

Just a couple of other comments, then I'll shut up.

Center you're absolutely right, for a guy with reasonable physical skills and basic instruction, a 280 with a compound/release is readily attainable, but a 280 with a compound isn't anything to write home about. either. Even local matches with good shooters are won by "x" counts in compound classes A 300 is a given. So, the game is a little different, and that's why there are different classes. 

The top free style (Olympic recurve) shooters generally start waking up in the 290 range. 

Think about that for a second. If you're a 240 level shooter, and you totally blow a shot or an end, the odds are you can recover and still do quite well (meaning win); you have that much wiggle room. The Oly guys approaching or in the 290s and the compound guys needing a 300, just to be in the running really can't make ANY mistakes. Pressure is a little different, so while it may seem you can buy accuracy, when taken in context, maybe not so much. (Believe me, I know enough guys sporting over $3000 in the latest and greatest, who can't hit the broad side of a barn - relatively speaking. 

That also holds for crossbows and firearms. I don't know too many rifle hunters who can even hit a deer target offhand at 100 yds, much less group. A scope on a rifle doesn't make you a great shot, in some cases it may do the opposite. (Different can of worms...)

Now a couple of personal pet peeves ...

1. I still sometimes wonder how may compound guys turn to "trad" because of reduced expectations? Sort of a rhetorical question. I know of no other sport (hunting or otherwise) where mediocrity is so well embraced. You know the drill, "can't shoot, just get closer...".

Fact is, on some venues, like indoor or close/trad range 3D shoots a 40 year old stickbow doesn't give up a lot more modern equipment, but for that matter, neither does a 20 year old compound. Yes, things do change at longer distances and higher levels of competition, but the shoot still must be ab;le to exploit those differences.

2. The comment about getting shots with a stickbow that a compound shooter could never take... Damn, that ranks right up there with, "I can't hit a paper target to save my life, but I'm deadly on anything with fur...". We could all come up with that kind of a scenario, like a snap shot at a running deer at 30 yds or a shot that requires so severe a cant that a "sight" would be useless. The reality is, for *most stickbow shooters*, those aren't acceptable shots (despite what's on youtube) and if made, are more often than not luck. Frankly you could make those shots with a compound, and your hit to miss ratio would be about the same. 

Disclaimer, to the above. Just because Howard Hill did it, doesn't mean you can...

Viper1 out.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Don,
Good point! I am thinking the BB class in Vegas is going to be pretty big this year!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I like that it requires perfect input to get near-perfect output.

-Grant


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I think most of you found my post a bit 'tongue in cheek' and there are days where I feel like throwing that dang bow down range - but there are other days where I want to kiss the stupid thing. I've just had times where I wonder about my sanity and figured I'm not alone. FWIW: I'm no stranger to the compound - I've shot several 60X 300 games, but more typically am a 50+X 300 shooter Compound Unlimited - Shooting Bowhunter Unlimited I usually shoot in the low 50X 300 range. Believe me, that take serious devotion and technique. There are darn few that can shoot 60X's on a regular basis. What got me was missing an X early in the game pretty much ruined the whole round - whoopie missed one arrow by 1/8" and considered it a poor round, ugh. - I was getting a bit to wrapped up in the whole thing and lost the fun. And as for the rifle comments, I do that also and really enjoy hunting that way also. I usually put in for a rifle tag and when I don't draw, hunt with archery gear so I can still get into the hills each fall. In Idaho most of the Elk country is an over the counter archery tag or special draw rifle tag. It's all fun and what ever I can do to extend the seasons is alright by me.


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

well center, Your List is also my list for the most part. But that is a list of why I do shoot trad.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

It all goes with the sport, I feel no reason to choose one over the other, I used to but not anymore. I shoot one of my traditional bows 95% of the time at least but if I loose confidence in my abilities during hunting season I will grab one of my compounds and go out. Some hunting I do we have to take a proficiency test and I doubt I can pass with a recurve or longbow, in addition, they can give me a random test and I may not pass that "on the spot" test. I find all my enjoyment using traditional gear and would not give that up. We are all different, only you can decide.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

rsarns said:


> Old Sarge,
> Seems Ben has gotten you back into shooting competitively?


Seems that way. He sparked my interest again and if my body can hold up I'm going to try it. Having had four strokes since 2005 I never know but I think the Dr. has me on some good meds finally. The sprit is certainly willing and I think I can still shoot pretty well for short periods of time. I'll start shooting some indoor and go from there.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

what was this thread about again?...oh yeah...

"Reasons To Quit Shooting Traditional"...

1. Went completely Blind.

2. Contracted Lepracy.

3. Global warming caused earth to become a 2nd Sun.

4. The Mayans...."nailed-it".

5. Someone's shooting at me....from a long ways away...and they're using lead.

6. Immenent Bowel Movement.

7. Sleep deprivation.

8. Work. (to replace old bows, broken arrows and busted nocks)

9. Wrongfully Sent To Prison.

10. Sex...uhm..dang...wait...........that's not a good reason..

sorry...could only come up with (9). :cool2:


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I shoot all kinds of bows ... both single string and compounds . 

Its a big sport with plenty of room for everyone and everything . 
I can honestly say that as much as I am enjoying shooting a compound again , there are still many many shots I have taken on game with my longbows and curves , that like Marc, I could never have taken with a compound. I never really feel handicapped with my "trad "gear ... and wouldn't give it up for nufink !


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

For me, it has nothing to do with functional elements. Yes, all the technical edges go to compound. But--they don't stir my soul in the same way. I have all the respect in the world for compounds, but when I go out to shoot, it's always a stickbow. The last two times I've gotten my compound out was to show a visitor who wanted to see one function up close. Wonderful devices. They just don't call to me at some gut level in the same way a stickbow does.

Reasons to quit? Eh...death, I guess. That'd slow me down a bit. I'd look out for a zombie archer even in that case, though.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Persoanlly can't think of one "good" reason to quit.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 15, 2010)

Ever seen sights on a golf club, that's why they call it Trad.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I recently got a compound from a friend. I've tried to give it an honest go, took it to a couple 3D's... but my heart just isn't in it. My accuracy with it isn't much better. Typically only a couple points higher. Center, you are one of the few, and I can only think of a couple local compound shooters that are that good. Often, even at MY level, I'm in the same boat as Ken- newbies or kids aren't out shooting my on the range with wheels. I shoot at an indoor face with the compound, and it's a pain trying to keep them all in there, I'm constantly fighting to keep the level and hold the pin steady and all that. With the longbow, I just follow my shot routine and keep focus on the spot and usually keep them in the red or yellow, with a "flier" being blue. Always? No. But then again I know my shooting is nowhere near where it could be. 

In the end, I would rather just put the practice into actually improving my shooting with my longbow rather than using a compound. The simplicity and reliability is too appealing, and the idea of shooting barebow is too ingrained. Might shoot a compound barebow with fingers, but sights and what not aren't really my game.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Kayo said:


> Ever seen sights on a golf club, that's why they call it Trad.


 :thumbs_up


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

OP, my list is as yours. I differentuate it with when hunting or target. I can't argue with how much more pinpoint I am with a compound, so when it's a life on the line...
Put me in front of paper or foam and I'd rather a recurve. I still shoot both but at different venues.
Archery has always been about hunting for me. That's why I got into it, and it's what keeps me into it.


----------



## Asashinotsuki (May 14, 2012)

to put it simply. would you play basketball if both teams scored a 3 pointer every time they had the ball? or would you play football where there was a touchdown every play? or beer pong.... you get the idea.

the variables is what makes EVERY sport fun. removing variables will remove a) the fun b) the ability to get better and c) the point of competition in all cases


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't care about enjoying archery!! I'm competitive and just want to outshoot every other archer I see. I don't care if I have to spend thousands on releases and stabilizers and arrows and special this and custom that!!! I just want to beat that other S*B even if he is shooting a home made selfbow, it just makes me feel superior and fills the empty places in my soul and makes up for my inadequacies!




OK, not really. I'm actually pretty well adjusted. But I do shoot compound in competition and only against other compounds. I hunt with my recurve and find a great deal of relaxation & enjoyment in shooting it frequently.

Allen


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

There is no logical reason to shoot any bow as there are much more efficient options available. It boils down to it being fun. I like compound but the challenge is not my style. I am not perfect so I enjoy shooting bows that allow for errors and one can still compete. I can shoot a 3d match and I dont have to count misses. I count hits. I may shoot 400/600 trad and be competitive. Compound requires 580/600 to compete at my range. That is way too much stress for me to enjoy the sport. Now I would enjoy Olympic rigs more because they mix both elements, but sadly nobody within 100 miles of me shoots one. That leaves me shooting against compounds so I rarely take mine to shoots. Trad gives me a challenge, its fun, and there are always a few guys to shoot with at the 3d shoots.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

This photo is why we keep shooting Trad we know we can we just don't every time unlike Pro Freestyle when they miss an arrow they are done for the shoot we can blank a target and still come back and win. it's just those holes in the one ring that kill me. if I could stop that part my wife would be in a better mood because I'd be happier

Gary


centershot said:


> It doesn't take much of a compound shooter to shoot 280+ on the NFAA 300 round. Takes one hell of a good Trad shooter to do it. Youth and Newbies should be able to do that in the first few months of shooting - not so much for a Trad shooter. As for hunting situations occasionally there is a shot where the recurve would be better, but that ratio is very low out here in the West. I understand Trad is not as evolved, accurate, etc as my compound - I think that's why I like it. Mostly it just comes down to shooting what I like best, the recurve. What we do is simple, not easy.
> 
> "It's not the equipment it's the shooter" This may be the best reason yet why I like Trad. You just can not go out and buy accuracy, you have to earn every little bit. And when you get it right, man it's awesome.


----------



## NHBarcher (Feb 2, 2007)

1. Despite coaching, practice, studying, more practice, well tuned gear- you never get better
2. You keep missing deer- or worse
3. You injure your shoulder
4. It stops being fun and you realize there's other things you want to do with your shoulder and your life.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

deepsprayj said:


> There is no logical reason to shoot any bow as there are much more efficient options available.


See, now I disagree with that 100%. A broadhead arrow is a very humane way to kill, and even though I agree with Center that compounds and crossbows are more EVOLVED, I still firmly believe that the bow and arrow is one of the greatest hunting weapons out there-

It's just our fault because we don't learn how to use them properly.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

NHBarcher said:


> 1. Despite coaching, practice, studying, more practice, well tuned gear- you never get better
> 2. You keep missing deer- or worse
> 3. You injure your shoulder
> 4. It stops being fun and you realize there's other things you want to do with your shoulder and your life.


I would question both your coach's ability and what weight you are drawing.

-Grant


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Long Rifle said:


> LOL, I was warned...but I didn't heed. A good friend told me that going back traditional, whether archery or black powder, was an addiction with no 12 step program and no cure!
> I shot compound for >30 years. Then I picked up my first Hawken rifle. A Bear Grizzly was my next hook and now I have a rack full of bows and a cabinet full of black powders rifles and pistols.
> 
> I just enjoy the heritage/historical aspects. I know that modern weapons are faster and, at distance, more effective. One of my primary incentives for trying traditional archery equipment was that, looking back over all of my wheelie kills, not one of them couldn't have been accomplished by a bare bow. I think we've gotten so deep into convenience that we've seriously overlooked woodsmanship. Now, instead of using woodsmanship, we just doubled the effective range of the weapon and use technology as an excuse/remedy.
> ...


I have shot compounds, and now shoot stickbows...but I find many arguments about compounds outdated and in my mind: "urban legends"...when at LAS I had to work the showroom and had to deal with compounds as well.....
1. I hunted with releases, and know many people who shoot compounds and releases, and have never heard anyone dropping one from a treestand....most releases have wrist straps or such....and most if not all carry an extra one just in case.....to be honest, I carry an extra tab and/or glove for the same reason!

2. Not many modern compound shooters use peep tubing any more....most use self aligning peeps that work quite well.....

3. Todays modern sights are not flimsy things that get knocked out of alignment easily....they are sturdier constructed than before, and a mere bump would not affect them.....they get more abuse on a 3d range than hunting in a treestand.....

4. Better woodsman...the compound shooters I know spend just as many hours scouting and hunting as I do....and here in PA, the average bow killed deer was about 16 yards, with any archery weapon...the areas I hunt rarely gives me a further shot....and the pressure here is so much that the fields are empty before shooting hours, and till well after shooting hours are over.....things may be different out west....but there are stickbow shooters who are unethical, as well as compound shooters,.....there are good woodsmen in both..the weapon does not dictate that......as far as spending massive amounts of money to outfit with today's best.....have you prices a top of the line custom bow these days.....at LAS a new Mathews bow, with sights, release, quiver, etc would be around $1700....do I need to point out the prices of new custom bows that run about the same amount?

I am not trying to defend compounds...but merely stating that each person shoots what they feel is right....to bring the we're better than compounds into the equation is, in my opinion, getting old and beating a dead horse.....I don't know any compound shooters that have experienced any of the above reasons....any more than I have known or worked with any one who has ever had carbon arrows just splinter...another myth that may have been true years ago.....but today.....not sure it's valid.....

Can't we just say we shoot stickbows cause we enjoy them...and like the experience shooting them, rather than having to justify shooting them by denegrating those who choose not to? I have many friends and fellow archery club members who shoot compounds, practice constantly, scout hard, hunt hard, and are as ethical as any one else.....

Let's just stop inventing reasons and excuses and just shoot! The "training wheel" comments and the moral, ethical, do it the hard way mantras are getting old.....JMHO>>>


Lee


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

fotoguy said:


> I have shot compounds, and now shoot stickbows...but I find many arguments about compounds outdated and in my mind: "urban legends"...when at LAS I had to work the showroom and had to deal with compounds as well.....
> 1. I hunted with releases, and know many people who shoot compounds and releases, and have never heard anyone dropping one from a treestand....most releases have wrist straps or such....and most if not all carry an extra one just in case.....to be honest, I carry an extra tab and/or glove for the same reason!
> 
> 2. Not many modern compound shooters use peep tubing any more....most use self aligning peeps that work quite well.....
> ...


+1000!

Well put Lee.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

centershot, I can shoot my longbow way better than my compound. It just takes practice. Don't let little kids out shooting you make you want to quit. Kids can out shoot my with compounds and all I think is, try harder. And of course a pro compound shooter will recommend a compound. Don't give up. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x39E24Cl4M&list=UUBGRt4TM2Lu3Rqt_hikiyYQ&index=3&feature=plcp That is me shooting.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Also from 10 yards I can get a 8 arrows all in the white. I have been shooting for 2 years traditional. Keep up and you will be amazing!


----------



## Chris Segina (May 2, 2012)

Nice post Lee, I agree with you 100%. 

Returning to traditional equipment wasn't a philosophical decision for me i wanted to get a new bow and really couldn't find a modern bow that can be shot with fingers. It seems nearly all modern compounds are ultra short, ultra fast and designed to be shot with a release only. I never used a release beyond a shot or two with a friends bow so I knew for me my fingers on the string controlling the shot is a huge part of what I personally want out of archery, not knocking it but its just not for me. So I decided to go with a recurve and I am really glad I did, it has completly turbo charged my interest in shooting and i haven't been this excited about the archery opener since i was a kid. That being said I have taken deer with both kinds of equipment and I do feel bow kills are special when compared to gun kills for me but I make no distinction between compound and recurve kills they are both bow kills to me.

chris


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

kegan said:


> See, now I disagree with that 100%. A broadhead arrow is a very humane way to kill, and even though I agree with Center that compounds and crossbows are more EVOLVED, I still firmly believe that the bow and arrow is one of the greatest hunting weapons out there-
> 
> It's just our fault because we don't learn how to use them properly.


I meant guns over archery as a more efficient killing apparatus. I will always love my bows though.


----------



## pacman07 (Jun 24, 2012)

I was debating on whether or not to get a compound bow. I decided to stick with the recurve/traditional due to the natural feel of the string and bow. compound bows seem advance and yes they are better, faster, accurate,and just plan out easier. However, I feel that compound bows take the ARCH out of archery. if I was to go into compound shooting, I should just get a pistol/gun and then it will be even more easier. just my 2cents.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Very well said pacman07.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

deepsprayj said:


> I meant guns over archery as a more efficient killing apparatus. I will always love my bows though.


I understood, I just don't believe that firearms are truly more efficient killing tools than a bow. The quiet shot, lack of alarm on the aprt of the game, and the clean hemorrhage of a WELL PLACED broadhead are, to me, just as lethal and efficient as a bullet or slug. It just comes down to the user again, because when it doesn't work as planned it's certainly not the arrows fault, but rather the archer.

Again though, that's JUST my opinion, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

There is only one reason to start or quit FUN. When something is no longer FUN and you no longer enjoy the flight of the arrow the sweat kiss of the string release and seeing your shot hit your spot. Then it may be time to take a break (I don't mean it's not hard sometimes ,& easy to get put off, when things seem to be to HARD ,take a DEEP breath and a step back.) But if you're NOT ENJOYING the ride and find your self dredding picking up your bow then by all means take a step back /break and maybe come back another time (I took a 20+year break form trad archery BUT I'm back to stay) IT SHOULD BE FUN AND ENJOYABLE, yes there are hills and mountains to get over, trad archery is harder to challenge your self, not to beatup your self


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh I'm not going anywhere - the stick and string is in my blood and I don't foresee any way of getting it out. I just get that feeling once in a while (usually when I'm shooting crappy) of what the heck am I doing? There is a much easier way! But then I'll fire off a good group and remember the satisfaction and sence of achievement that can not be duplicated with a wheelbow (at least for me). I agree totally with Lee's assessment of compound shooters - I've been there, it takes as much dedication to be competative in that spectrum as this one and maybe more because the group is so much larger. I really don't like it when one group talks down the other - we are all archers in the end.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well put, center!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I know the feeling, this past weekend I shot in a private 3 d shoot for money and out of 30 guys I was the only recurve shooter. Targets where 30 to about 50 yds with only one at 20 yds. Double elimination rounds

There where some good shooters there and I didn't get to far.

I shot another 3 d shoot on Sunday with some other recurve shooters actually pne of hem was the guy that won the compound shoot the day before that did not have as many far targets and I faired better

On Monday I dusted off my fingers compound with sure loc sight that I set up a few years ago and never used and took it out for a walk. Needless to say 15 shots later it was back on the hook and I picked up my recurve and at 15 yds stuck 3 arrows in a baseball sized group in my Rhinharts vitals. 

I smiled and thought to my self that's all I need and all I really want. For me and my style of hunting the recurve is a superior tool  

A few years ago before Oneida's line went. To all release bows I had them make me up this one for fingers shooting I set it up with a Sur Loc sight sighted it in and never used it again .  










I greatly prefer shooting these


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Injury, Death, Family needs or I perfect it and it no longer is fun(which would be never), would be the reasons I quit.

I hunt wooded areas where you cant see more than 30 yards and havent made a shot more than 25 yards away. 
So I have found traditional gear actually to be an advantage than a disadvantage for hunting.
I can work on everything with a simple stringer, arrow saw, different inserts and point weights, no presses, cams, etc.
Also the constant putzing for perfect bare shaft flight and paper tuning has become an addiction over the last year!
My deal your milage may vary.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

jcs-bowhunter said:


> I'll add number 6
> 
> My stickbow's effective hunting range is 1/2 of what it is with a decent compound setup.


jcs:

I think I know what you mean by the above but the effective range of your stickbow is every bit as long as that of your compound. *YOUR* effective range *WITH* the stickbow might be half, but the effective range of the weapon itself is pretty much the same.

:wink:


KPC


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

After 12 years of compound Im figuring sticks are simpiler! No sighting in or paper tuning! Also I can bird hunt! Just look at what you want to hit and shoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cobra Pilot (Oct 25, 2020)

Long Rifle said:


> LOL, I was warned...but I didn't heed. A good friend told me that going back traditional, whether archery or black powder, was an addiction with no 12 step program and no cure!
> I shot compound for >30 years. Then I picked up my first Hawken rifle. A Bear Grizzly was my next hook and now I have a rack full of bows and a cabinet full of black powders rifles and pistols.
> 
> I just enjoy the heritage/historical aspects. I know that modern weapons are faster and, at distance, more effective. One of my primary incentives for trying traditional archery equipment was that, looking back over all of my wheelie kills, not one of them couldn't have been accomplished by a bare bow. I think we've gotten so deep into convenience that we've seriously overlooked woodsmanship. Now, instead of using woodsmanship, we just doubled the effective range of the weapon and use technology as an excuse/remedy.
> ...


----------



## Addapost (Dec 15, 2019)

Holy "back from the dead Batman!"


----------



## Cobra Pilot (Oct 25, 2020)

I'd been bow hunting for over 10 years when Jeremiah Johnson came out and was totally enthralled by the whole Idea. I went from a 50 cal TC to building my own FL Hawkins. 40+ deer later I switched to a $3000 bolt action ML and soon realized that I had lost something in the transition. The same as with the bow. My effective (moral) range with the ML went from 125 yards to 300+ and with the bow it went from 18 yards to 40+, but something was simply missing...a more kinship with my environment and the hunters of centuries gone by. I must admit it sounds corny, but to me it's true.


----------



## 953281 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hmmm. Olympic archers seem to do quire well with recurve bows at 70 meters. Pull up the last Olympic archery Youtube and watch.


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

Years ago I saw a comment in Archery Magazine. The author wrote " get a stick bow shoot wood arrows if you miss blame yourself." I don't shoot my nice IFL bows FITA style any more, infrequently shoot them barebow. Still enjoy the challenge of the wooden recurve and POC arrows. I always thought putting in the effort to be able to shoot OK was the fun part. My compounds are in hard cases, need new cables and strings, I check up on them every few years.


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

I started shooting arrows in 1955. I remember it because it coincided with Walt Disney's release of the series Robin Hood staring Richard Greene. I've been shooting since then and never stopped shooting a traditional bow. I shot compounds too for five years from 76 to 1980 but went back to recurves for the most part, and a few longbows. I suppose that means I likely won't get bored or tired of it even when I turn 75 in January. I enjoy it...that's reason enough for me.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Idk about reasons to not shoot a trad bow, other than I’m not good enough to put a good shot on a critter!

I can tell you the main reason I do keep shooting stickbows: Because it is soooooooo hard to get good enough, and to maintain that proficiency, it is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more rewarding when I am successful!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

Having an animal, in my case, whitetails, come in to seven, eight yards and even less, and not know I'm there, is the ultimate rush when it comes to shooting a bow, either recurve or longbow. Shooting them with a compound at 40+ yards is akin to shooting one with a rifle at 250+. It doesn't have the same feeling of satisfaction. A friend of mine just told me yesterday that a friend he had hunting at his cabin in NY shot a deer at 65yds off the front porch with his compound. Not for me. At that point it's just a shooting contest, not a hunting contest.


----------



## hinklet (Oct 30, 2013)

get a tab and get a coach and start gap shooting


----------



## hinklet (Oct 30, 2013)

hinklet said:


> get a tab and get a coach and start gap shooting


compounds are nice but they get boring after a few months


----------



## chuckrozasrn (Mar 29, 2009)

oldmand said:


> Having an animal, in my case, whitetails, come in to seven, eight yards and even less, and not know I'm there, is the ultimate rush when it comes to shooting a bow, either recurve or longbow. Shooting them with a compound at 40+ yards is akin to shooting one with a rifle at 250+. It doesn't have the same feeling of satisfaction. A friend of mine just told me yesterday that a friend he had hunting at his cabin in NY shot a deer at 65yds off the front porch with his compound. Not for me. At that point it's just a shooting contest, not a hunting contest.


So true!! And that darn longbow is so addicting. Just ended my season and sold my compound to get me another centaur!! Honestly dont think ill ever go back to compound. Lost the rush that i once had years ago with them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

I love to shoot both, during hunting season I am compound about 90% of the time and really work on being the best I can be with it. In February it flips to my recurve and it is like I have gotten-off of work and it is time to have fun. I am not as good with my recurve yet and don’t feel I am good enough to hunt with it ethically yet, but that is definitely the goal. So much fun but my fence/ backstop hates February.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> No, it's not the equipment, it;s the shooter.
> 
> Viper1 out.


There it is right there. Archery certainly has it's ebbs and flows, points in time when it's fun and everything clicks, turning to times when it just ain't fun because absolutely nothing is working.

I find myself in the latter at the moment. If I were a compound shooter, I'd be tweakin' this or that to cure the problem. The simplicity of the recurve simply showcases the shooter, or the piece of equipment I like to refer to as "The Bowholder."

That particular piece of my equipment arsenal is grossly malfunctioning and taking all the fun out of archery. I just can't figure out what part of the bowholder is the culprit. I think it's upstairs.


----------



## Beardedbowhunter (Nov 15, 2020)

I've shot recurves for 11 years and this year was the 1st time in those 11 years I put it down for the 2020 season. Im not done with traditional completely, just taking a step back. From now on ill just shoot compound and trad. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I just started back a year ago after 40 years away and I love shooting traditional. I have always shot compounds extremely well and over the last ten years they have become boring.
As far as hunting it’s hard to get past the power, speed, and accuracy of a compound but hunting traditional is much more exciting. There is just something about the simplicity of gear and cutting my range in half. To me hunting with a compound after shooting traditional is like hunting with a crossbow, efficient but just not as rewarding.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

In my area compounds outnumber recurves by at least 10 to 1. Most of us in the trad category are over 70 years old. We shoot split finger, index finger at the corner of the mouth and use instinctive aiming. There are a few younger trad shooters but it is rare to find someone younger who will take the time and do the practice to excel with an instinctive style. Instead they use a high anchor, 3 under and often a string walk in order to aim by gap with the tip of the arrow. In spite of the recent popularity of the Lancaster barebow shoots, I see few who use that style and instead many seem to tire and switch to compound.


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I will always love stick bows only because thats what I started with in the mid '60s. My eyesight isn't what it was 40 years ago so the longrifles had to make way for the inlines and the compounds had to make way for the crossbows. Scopes are a wonderful thing at that last half hour of light. Being able to hit your mark beats spending hours after dark looking for blood


----------



## ElederLyons (Dec 1, 2020)

We do it for the challenge. anything worth have is worth working for and you have to work at the recurve.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

I can name about 0 that is zero or Z E R O!


----------



## dirtdobber (Feb 21, 2008)

nothing worth doing is easy....


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

I find there's more reasons to quit the compound. As others have stated, the compound has become boring. It's easier and more effective yes. But it's become too easy and it takes too long to settle the pin and fire off a shot. The trad bow is a welcome challenge. I enjoy testing my limits with trad gear. And though my effective range decreased, getting closer to game is more exciting to me than seeing how far away I can shoot it. Carrying a trad bow around without all the weight of accessories or having to worry about something coming loose or some other mechanical failure is also pleasure. I find that a well placed shot with trad gear is just more rewarding and satisfying.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't understand the comments about shooting animals at greater distances just because the equipment is capable of it and using that as the reason to switch to traditional equipment. 
The vast majority of my compound kills were 20 yards and under. I have rifles capable of easily killing game over 500 yards yet the vast majority of my kills are less than 100 yards.
If you are using the tool to limit yourself that's just questionable. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Cobra Pilot said:


> I'd been bow hunting for over 10 years when Jeremiah Johnson came out and was totally enthralled by the whole Idea. I went from a 50 cal TC to building my own FL Hawkins. 40+ deer later I switched to a $3000 bolt action ML and soon realized that I had lost something in the transition. The same as with the bow. My effective (moral) range with the ML went from 125 yards to 300+ and with the bow it went from 18 yards to 40+, but something was simply missing...a more kinship with my environment and the hunters of centuries gone by. I must admit it sounds corny, but to me it's true.


doesn't sound corny at all... the Hawken and trad bows are a whole lot more "you"... the more advanced the weapons get, the more catching features they have, the less satisfaction you'll get (still plenty of satisfaction notching a tag with a modern weapon, not saying there isn't) when it's all you, it's different.... there is just less to blame too... it's YOU most times, haha.

shooting a compound and a trad bow is like shooting a revolver vs a scoped rifle, there is a big difference, there is way more shooter input into the revolver.... they both shoot bullets, but very different weapons.... one takes non stop shooting to stay proficient, one doesn't. your rifle you can set on a rest, get it steady, crosshairs centered, and it has a nice light crisp trigger that is very repeatable and predictable.... the revolver has a much more vague aim, and a lot stiffer trigger with more travel that you have to keep pressing while maintaining that vague aim.... it's just a lot more involved to hit the target as consistently with any precision..... if you want to kill a deer and not give up any opportunities, what weapon are you taking? if you bring the revolver and kill a buck, there will be added satisfaction knowing the dedication it took to be good enough with it to hunt with it, that you actually brought it over the rifle, and that you were able to stay composed enough to stay in process.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

GCook said:


> I don't understand the comments about shooting animals at greater distances just because the equipment is capable of it and using that as the reason to switch to traditional equipment.
> The vast majority of my compound kills were 20 yards and under. I have rifles capable of easily killing game over 500 yards yet the vast majority of my kills are less than 100 yards.
> If you are using the tool to limit yourself that's just questionable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


you don't understand it because you use yourself as the standard. there are a lot of critters killed outside 40 with a bow and outside 300 with rifles. going to iron sight rifles and trad bows would add a great deal of challenge for those people. i don't question people's motives for doing what they do because we all have our own path and do things for our own reasons, that's not questionable at all to me.

if people get bored doing what they're doing, good for them challenging themselves. what's questionable about it?


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I think a person should. Have the character to limit themselves. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

GCook said:


> I think a person should. Have the character to limit themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


i agree, but it's not the same.... it's also no practical in real life. hunting with a short range weapon increases challenge, there is now way to argue that. i also imagine the post you quoted was shortened down a good amount, stating one reason rather than all of the reasons..... 

if i walk into the woods with a compound, i plan on taking any shot that is practical to take.... just like any weapon i walk into the woods with. if i grab the recurve instead, that practical shot is now different.... i shortened my range for that day when i grabbed that weapon, and invited an added level of difficulty.... maybe that shot ended up being 11yds and it was a good shot for either weapon.... or maybe i got pinned down at 43yds with a bull feeding broadside.... dead bull with a compound, live bull with a recurve (for me)

in all reality, the range isn't much of a thing with me. the vast majority of my shots are inside 20, and over half inside 15yds.... but that's me where and how i hunt, different people hunt different ways in different areas. the challenge for me is actually shooting the weapon, autopilot doesn't work for me with a recurve, and of course i can't draw as early. the range aspect isn't a huge thing for me, but it could possibly be a factor in some scenario


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> i agree, but it's not the same.... it's also no practical in real life. hunting with a short range weapon increases challenge, there is now way to argue that. i also imagine the post you quoted was shortened down a good amount, stating one reason rather than all of the reasons.....
> 
> if i walk into the woods with a compound, i plan on taking any shot that is practical to take.... just like any weapon i walk into the woods with. if i grab the recurve instead, that practical shot is now different.... i shortened my range for that day when i grabbed that weapon, and invited an added level of difficulty.... maybe that shot ended up being 11yds and it was a good shot for either weapon.... or maybe i got pinned down at 43yds with a bull feeding broadside.... dead bull with a compound, live bull with a recurve (for me)
> 
> in all reality, the range isn't much of a thing with me. the vast majority of my shots are inside 20, and over half inside 15yds.... but that's me where and how i hunt, different people hunt different ways in different areas. the challenge for me is actually shooting the weapon, autopilot doesn't work for me with a recurve, and of course i can't draw as early. the range aspect isn't a huge thing for me, but it could possibly be a factor in some scenario


Rifle sighted in to 500 yards. Practice regularly to 300, but I limit shots on game to 200.
Compound sighted in to 60 yards. Practice 40 to 60 regularly but I limit my shots on game to 25. Trad bows I practice to 25 regularly. Keep my game shots well under 20. 
Self regulation. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

GCook said:


> Rifle sighted in to 500 yards. Practice regularly to 300, but I limit shots on game to 200.
> Compound sighted in to 60 yards. Practice 40 to 60 regularly but I limit my shots on game to 25. Trad bows I practice to 25 regularly. Keep my game shots well under 20.
> Self regulation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


i guess it's weird to you because you consider yourself the standard. you wouldn't shoot a deer at 202yds with your rifle? or 26 with your compound?


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> i guess it's weird to you because you consider yourself the standard. you wouldn't shoot a deer at 202yds with your rifle? or 26 with your compound?


I don't think you understand. I don't think I'm any standard. I'm just saying is I can make the the decision to limit myself. 
I challenge my bow hunting capability with the traditional gear more because it takes the dedication to be consistent. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> i guess it's weird to you because you consider yourself the standard





GCook said:


> I challenge my bow hunting capability with the traditional gear more because it takes the dedication to be consistent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


i think anyone who hunts with a trad bow shares this sentiment. but you are certainly internet "high horsing" in these last few replies, 100%

would you take those shots i mentioned in my last reply? would you take a 202 shot with your rifle, or a 26yd shot with your compound?

you also agreed that a traditional bow is a shorter range weapon (which is obvious) that does increase difficulty... not in every hunting scenario but overall.

let's just say you do stick to 25 yds and won't shoot 26yds with your compound, which i don't buy for a second... say you are stalking in on a feeding buck. once you get to 40yds, unless your view is completely obscured, you have already accomplished some difficulty.... 40-25yds is getting real, you can't make any mistakes, you have to be on your game. if you make it 25yds, that's a win no matter what, but now you have to get to stickbow range, which for you is well within 20yds by your admission.... once you are at your compound range, every step is as difficult as that whole distance between 40 and 25yds.... there is so much that can now go wrong, just sitting there trying to stay unnoticed is very difficult... that last, let's say 7 yds is more difficult than going through a shot process if the shot works out, if you get inside 20yds with your stick bow, you don't have to be that great of a shot, you just have to have some form of composure, because the adrenaline has been ramping up every step you took for the past who knows how long, stalks can get drawn out...

at 15-16yds, your actual shooting consistency doesn't have to be very good in all reality, keeping your arrows in a 6 inch group at 15 yds doesn't take a whole lot of dedication, that's not the hard part when you have got to this point.... the flawless stalk, the wind miraculously holding this whole time, another deer not busting you, the deer you're after playing into the script, and now getting your bow drawn at close range, and ultimately your composure will be the make or break at this point. you would have not had the discipline to even get to this point if you didn't have the discipline to shoot consistent 6" groups at 15yds.... the difficulty of a trad bow goes deeper than the amount of dedication it takes to shoot consistently.

that last sentence in the first reply of yours i quoted was you hopping on your high horse, making yourself the standard. people quote their "max distance" on the internet all of the time, i use to have one with my compound, but now i think max distances are dumb, and if you will shoot 25yds, you'll also shoot 26yds, so what's the point of claiming 25yds is your max?

if you'll shoot 200 yds with your rifle, you'll shoot 205yds.... you aren't going to range it at 200yds and make sure it's not 4 yds over your self imposed limit, why would you? it's a dumb thought.... you will see it's obviously in range, and obvious you will not have to hold over, and shoot.... that's why you're there, and there is an opportunity right in front of you that is well within your ability.

i'm not trying to be an ass, but this is one of the parts of internet forums that annoy me. why can't people just be transparent? there is always something to prove, people flexing their internet ethics. we all do what we do for different reasons.

again, i don't find it at all questionable if people want to accept the challenge of a shorter range weapon, it seems more intuitive than making max distances you'll shoot with the weapon and ability to shoot well way further. pick the right tool for the job.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> i think anyone who hunts with a trad bow shares this sentiment. but you are certainly internet "high horsing" in these last few replies, 100%
> 
> would you take those shots i mentioned in my last reply? would you take a 202 shot with your rifle, or a 26yd shot with your compound?
> 
> ...


Then I apologize. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

centershot said:


> 1. I shoot my compound waaay better. It's faster, more accurate, more powerful, overall just a more evolved tool.
> 
> 2. It take a ton of time to become proficient with a stickbow.
> 
> ...


Easy isn’t worth anything...


----------



## WA. Hunter (Apr 24, 2003)

GCook said:


> Rifle sighted in to 500 yards. Practice regularly to 300, but I limit shots on game to 200.
> Compound sighted in to 60 yards. Practice 40 to 60 regularly but I limit my shots on game to 25. Trad bows I practice to 25 regularly. Keep my game shots well under 20.
> Self regulation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


If an animal you decided was one you wanted to shoot stops at 30, perfect conditions, doesn't know you're there, and you have plenty of time to shoot with your compound are you taking the shot? You regularly practice to 60 yards so this is well within your comfortable range.

My guess is you take the shot despite your self-imposed "under 20." And if you say otherwise, I'd be tempted to say you're not being truthful.

Traditional equipment limits this further, which I think is the point trying to be made. It lessens the opportunity to contradict our self-imposed limits.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Actually I passed a cull seven point at 27 yards the other day. I had been struggling with my trad shot and took my Hoyt to the stand and when he stopped out there I was tempted. But I figured if it was supposed to be he'd come back around. 
On an elk I'd shoot to 40 but it's a bigger kill zone. 
It's not just about my ability. It's about the animal's ability to hear the shot and move or even just decide to take a step.
Shot a nice 8 in Missouri at 35 yards. As I released he took a step forward. Got both lungs, but back in the lungs. First 50 to 60 yards the blood trail didn't exist. If he had stayed in the timber it might have been a tough find. But he turned out in a picked bean field and I watched him go down 175 yards away.
25 yards is my comfort/even if I'm not perfect on my shot zone with a compound on whitetail. On pigs I'll shoot 40 yards in the right situation. 
Trad doesn't limit me. It just makes me work harder to do it well. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I know the op was really about why he does shoot trad, but for fun i will tell you why i basically quit and went to compounds. After getting pretty good at trad, i used to win a bunch of 3d shoots and had a finish of second at the biggest one in the state, i stopped shooting for a few months because I was busy with some other things. After that i never could get back to where i was. I would shoot lights out one day and then the next day i was all over the place. Finally I got tired of fighting with it and just went to training wheels. I still tinker with it from time to time, but after being pretty dedicated to trad for several years, it holds little interest for me now. I still love the look of the bows and may get back into it, but for right now I am happy to leave them in the rack. Have a good one


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I think that is the key. Do you enjoy it? Does it feed you? Do you look for time most days to get in a few shots? 
It does take a lot. And there are things that can limit us in practice. 
The last two years torn rotator cuffs, collapsed discs in my neck and arthritic knuckles have caused my shooting to be more problematic. It is frustrating for me but that feeling I get when an arrow zips through a pig and those red feathers soaked in blood laying there is priceless. 
I know my limitations physically will take me out of hunting with traditional gear someday. 
But I love hunting with my compound too so I shoot both and have a blast doing it. 


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bow hunter 5000 (Jul 26, 2019)

centershot said:


> I don't know how many times over the past 3 years (my short trad career) I have considered (looked for) a reason to give up on shooting these darn sticks and strings, so I though maybe I'd compile a list and see what it looks like. Feel free to add to the list if you'd like.
> 
> 1. I shoot my compound waaay better. It's faster, more accurate, more powerful, overall just a more evolved tool.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way !!! I n my case it may be because im a stubborn old man lol


----------



## austinwelch89 (Nov 23, 2017)

Don’t stop until your shoulder won’t allow it!
It’s an art for sure!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

austinwelch89 said:


> Don’t stop until your shoulder won’t allow it!
> It’s an art for sure!


Unfortunately bad shoulders have pretty much ended my Trad shooting. I still have a 28# bow that I shoot a little. Have been demoted back to Compounds.


----------



## austinwelch89 (Nov 23, 2017)

centershot said:


> Unfortunately bad shoulders have pretty much ended my Trad shooting. I still have a 28# bow that I shoot a little. Have been demoted back to Compounds.


Same here I’m looking for a 50-60# compound currently. Considering selling one of my bob lee’s so I won’t be so tempted. But I am gonna keep my bob Lee ultimate. Maybe my son will show an interest in the future plus I love it.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

For me it's very simple. I would rather shoot a work of art than a machine.


----------



## azklmsr (Jan 1, 2019)

It is art for me. I’m 58 and I’ve been shooting 2 years. Rabbits at 25 yds are not sure, but they are a blast. It’s hard and not many can do it well. Great mental therapy. I shoot a recurve instinctive for the same reason a free dive; it’s because it’s hard and that is the art.


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

i shoot trad, compounds and crossbows haha


----------



## Longbowhunter52 (Mar 27, 2020)

If the Dr. said so.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Earlier in this post I put the reasons why I had actually quit shooting traditional, but since then I've got bit by the bug and I've picked my recurves back up LOL. Shot my first 3D match in a while with the recurve a couple weeks ago and i've been practicing here and there ever since. Hopefully I'm going to hunt one or two times with it next year.


----------

